# dog just ate chicken bones



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

My roommate just called and said he dropped some chicken wings and stoli ate them up. I am at work right now freaking out of course and just sent him to the emergency vet but was just needing some words of advice and encouragement here cuz i can't leave for two hours and don't know what to expect or do


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

My dogs have eaten chicken bones and all has been fine. I grew up worrying about that but seems many people feed them to their dogs.
Hope it all works out for your pup. I know some dogs that have not been able to swallow chicken bones. Best of luck.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

My dogs have eaten chicken wing bones and have never had a problem.....I would relax and take deep breaths....
Watch your dog and make sure he/she shows no sign of choking of discomfort....not much more can be done.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wingbones should be ok to pass, anything else(cooked), I would be worried. I would give some canned pumpkin to aid the passing.


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> My dogs have eaten chicken wing bones and have never had a problem.....I would relax and take deep breaths....
> Watch your dog and make sure he/she shows no sign of choking of discomfort....not much more can be done.


 
Ahh I'm trying to calm down not so good right now probably because I cant' be there but good to know my boy isn't the only one who's done this and it can turn out ok. I feel better since Jeff is taking him to the E-vet now they said they want to watch him and I guess Stoli is his normal self and trying to play but this whole thing sucks! lol


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Some people say to feed a piece of bread. the bread helps everything go through easier. 

I have never tried it though. I would not panic. Dogs get in garbage on occasion and most dogs have imbibed on cooked chicken bones at one point in their lives.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I would not panic too much. I had a dog who was a counter surfer who got chicken bones more than once (it's hard to train the human family members) and never had any issues. Yes, it is possible for them to cause a problem of course.
Once, my family did not tell me (or didn't notice) she'd gotten some garbage and she was getting an x-ray for an unrelated issue-- and of course all these chicken bones showed up very clearly on the x-ray.  My vet suggested feeding her several pieces of white bread as they help to cushion/bind up the bones as they pass through. I did, and she had no problems. This dog had an iron stomach though. She also thought the bread was a great reward as bread was her favorite food! (she'd steal bread any chance she got)


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Honestly, I wouldn't have taken Kil to the vet till the next day, chicken wing bones are small. Jazzi has gotten into worse in the trash and she is a trooper, never had an issue with her!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Riley's gotten a hold of some chicken bones raw and cooked in his 6 years. Never had a problem. Fed him 3-4 slices of white bread, kept him as inactive as we could for a couple days and cut his food portions in half for those couple days and no problems. Everything passed just fine.


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

ok so we are back from the vet who basically said the same thing that they will most likely dissolve and to watch for behavior changes and any issues with his GI system....gave him the heel of the loaf as that was all we had but tomorrow I will give him some more I think just to be safe 

We also had a big talk about Stoli NOT eating things that are possibly bad for him....he just dropped his tennis ball in front of me and wanted to play


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

stolibaby said:


> ok so we are back from the vet who basically said the same thing that they will most likely dissolve and to watch for behavior changes and any issues with his GI system....gave him the heel of the loaf as that was all we had but tomorrow I will give him some more I think just to be safe
> 
> *We also had a big talk about Stoli NOT eating things that are possibly bad for him....he just dropped his tennis ball in front of me and wanted to play*


 
well at least you tried to reason with him!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Other than mommy getting terribly upset, I am glad that Stoli is ok!


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> My dogs have eaten chicken wing bones and have never had a problem.....I would relax and take deep breaths....


I can't believe it but Elly May just ate 6 chicken wings I nuked. When I took them out, I put them on the kitchen table to cool off and went into the other room. When I went back in for them they were all gone.

This is the first time she has ever done anything like this and she had to choose chicken bones. I was having a panic attack and googled my _German Shepherd ate chicken wings_ and this thread came up.

robin, I'm taking your advice (and a Valium) since she isn't choking !


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

He should be fine but I understand the worry. Daisy or the theif has gotten to the trash more then a few times. We have our trash behind a folding closet door in the kitchen. She if it is shut a certain way can pop it.Stoli will hopefully listen to your talk . I like you had several serious talks regarding using her powers for good and the unpleasantness for her if she needed to go to the vet. She has not turned away from the dark side yet.


----------



## Maves (Sep 17, 2015)

*GSD just ate a peice of pizza and 2 chicken bones*

My 6 month GSD just ate a slice of pizza and 2 chicken wings off the counter. I'm so worried. What should I do...will he be okay.


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

Did he wash it down with a beer? . Glad to hear everything went well at the vets! 

My last dog managed to get an opened bottle of salsa (very hot) off the counter, ate the whole thing. He wasn't a happy camper for a few days after. It did teach him to stop counter surfing though


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

Sorry, just realized this was an old post that got drug up. If you read the responses the OP got, you'll probably feel better, but a call in to the vet certainly can't hurt anything. Hope everything works out!


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

In all likelihood your dog will be fine. People/kids feed their dogs pizza all the time (certainly not advisable, but it happens.) Unless your dog begins choking, bleeding rectally, etc. they probably will digest the bones. without issues. Be not the lookout for distress/discomfort or any warning signs.

What toppings did the pizza have? Onions are poisonous to dogs, however, again, many a dog has eaten an onion and lived to tell the tale. The pizza dough/crust will probably even help cushion the chicken wings.


----------

